# Flea Market



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Got these from a large flea market going on near our home. only paid $4 for the 2


I'm going to use these 2 on the upper section to make a small farm.




























Paid $2 for this. But not sure if will use it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good prices, a little paint and they'll look great on the layout. I like the overhead bin, very neat. You should find a place for that one.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I really like that old farm house nice pick up!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good deal.:thumbsup:

The house needs a little touch up in spots, love the curtain detail.
What the heck in on the roof over the guys head?
It has bird crap on the chimney?:thumbsup:

I think the bin would look good on the layout somewhere too.
I would paint it a darker brown and add a lot of coal dust weathering.

The barn.......you have animals?
Every barn needs a bunch of animals.
Needs a weather vane too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Wilson,
I wouldn't change anything on that house.It reminds me of places tha I saw in the country when I was a kid many years ago.The farmer painted the house himself and didn't worry if it wasn't perfect.I think it is perfect.Loveit.


----------

